# Fort Collins pool time (Mulberry)



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

So I'm working on setting up pool times with the folks at mulberry and am curious when folks would be interested in pool time. I'm thinking starting the first week in November. Does that interest folks?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Lets set up hot tub nights starting this week, open pool nights this November!

oh my back..........

That sounds great Dan-0, Jen and I are excited to get in there again. Awesome people, huge pool, and the hot tub, ah! the hot tub.

We are ok with starting in November, times and days are flexable for us.

Thank you Dan for putting in the effort to get it done this year.

You rock!

And a huge thank you to Lenny for getting this started years ago, I guess we need to start a tandem bike ride before each pool this year so we see you more! ha ha!


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Bump - pool sessions starting up next week! Please remember to clean those boats.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have an 11 year old who is getting into paddling. He took a camp last summer, but really needs some pool time and instruction to work on his roll. We have searched for lessons and classes but haven't had much luck. Are these pool sessions open to anyone? Is there any equipment/boats we could use, rent, barrow? Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

These pool sessions are community organized and open to everyone. There are a wide range of skill levels present, ranging from beginning to weekend warrior to professionals. There are no formal classes planned for the year, but there is a wealth of knowledge and people are typically generous in helping folks out.

We don't offer boat rentals, but you might be able to track down folks who have spare equipment to bring. This thread is a good place to start, as is the Facebook page: https://m.facebook.com/groups/132401043548072?ref=bookmark

Let me know if you have additional questions!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, beginning in either January or February, Rocky Mountain Adventures hosts additional roll sessions on Sundays nights. These will often have formal instruction and boat rentals available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We will try to make over there a few times this winter.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll add my thanks for organizing it this year, and second the thanks to Lenny for getting it started, it has been great. What night will it be this year, and what are the hours?


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

No problem. Lenny had it so dialed it was pretty easy. Hours:830-1030


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Email sent with info about the Town of Lyon's kid's roll sessions in Longmont starting in January. Mulberry is nice and local and has a great hot tub - Lyon's gives kids a chance to paddle with peeps their own age. 
Lyons and Team Colorado Partner to Host the 2014 Pool Sessions | Lyons Kids Kayaking

One more kid resource - the Colorado Whitewater club out of Denver has hosted kid kayak lessons the last few winters and the program has evolved for the better. It had great instructors last year. You should be able to find info on their webpage. 



wha1 said:


> I have an 11 year old who is getting into paddling. He took a camp last summer, but really needs some pool time and instruction to work on his roll. We have searched for lessons and classes but haven't had much luck. Are these pool sessions open to anyone? Is there any equipment/boats we could use, rent, barrow? Any input would be appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

If I get enough interest we will run kids pool sessions starting in February likely. We had over 10 paddlers in kids club last spring outside so I'm hoping we'll have enough this winter for pool sessions. I've also got kids equipment I can bring if you let me know ahead of time. ANd I've also got some Flying Squirrels for peeps to check that I will bring as well.


----------



## wha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

We would be very interested. Is there a site we can go to for updates or just keep an eye out here?


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Is geardog even going to be there this year? Or is he going to be out on his tandem all winter?


----------



## Jrkranzley (Apr 5, 2013)

Are there dates set for the role sessions? and 830 1030 is the time? Is there a fee to use the pool?


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure about Geardog sightings, but we'll do our best to get him off the bike and back into his boat.

And yes, the pool sessions will occur each Wednesday through the spring, with a few exceptions around the holidays. 

Pool fees are $8.50 I believe. 8:30-10:30 ish.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there going to be a session running at Mulberry tomorrow night?


----------



## The Kooz (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes it is! 8.30-10.30 Mulberry Pool.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Last roll session of 2014 is Wednesday night. Happy holidays!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Are we having the 1st session of 2015 tomorrow?


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Dan told me that tonight is a go


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes! we are a go!


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Tonight's roll session is on (1/21/2015)!
Mulberry
8.30-10.30
$8.50


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Is tonight's session on?


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

we are a go. 8.30-10.30. $8.50 - bring cash if you're going to show up after 9.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Is tonight a go?


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Same time, same place, same price.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Wednesday will be the last night for Mulberry roll sessions for the season. See you on the river!


----------

